# FA Down???



## hackwizard (Mar 5, 2022)

I can't view anything on FA, getting a message it will be "back shortly"

I see nothing about scheduled maintenance, what gives?


----------



## hackwizard (Mar 5, 2022)

Further testing shows this only appears to happen on mobile...


----------



## hackwizard (Mar 5, 2022)

Never mind it's back


----------



## Flamingo (Mar 5, 2022)

Scheduled maintenance.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 5, 2022)

They announced it


----------



## Trynith (Mar 5, 2022)

Any Chance announcements could start being put back in the forum area that the site links to when its down? - https://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/status/

As the announcement was clearly missed by a lot of people


----------



## Flamingo (Mar 5, 2022)

Solid recommendation, I'll try to remember to do so in the future.


----------



## GentleButter (Mar 5, 2022)

anyone know if its down for the whole day or not? It's no big deal, i just wanted to modify my posting schedule <3


----------



## GentleButter (Mar 5, 2022)

nevermind... its only giving me the site is down notif when i try to click on my submission notifications


----------



## ben909 (Mar 5, 2022)

GentleButter said:


> nevermind... its only giving me the site is down notif when i try to click on my submission notifications


is it giving this problem when you go back to the down page? i remember it being like that if i tried to refresh after the great downtime


----------



## GentleButter (Mar 5, 2022)

i fixed the issue with hitting ctrl + f5 like the page suggested. sorry everyone, and thanks for the help ben!


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 6, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Solid recommendation, I'll try to remember to do so in the future.


While you’re at it, could you put in a good word for less ambiguous date formatting?  

5 March 2022 (or March 5 2022) has only one reading. 3/5/2022 will read as May 3 to a whack of the userbase. (Myself included.)


----------



## Flamingo (Mar 6, 2022)

I'll try. :*)


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 6, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> I'll try. :*)


All I can ask. It’s always hard when you have an international community.


----------



## Trynith (Mar 7, 2022)

Down again? where was the downtime announced? i cant find mention of it anywhere atm, not here nor twitter?


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 7, 2022)

Trynith said:


> Down again? where was the downtime announced? i cant find mention of it anywhere atm, not here nor twitter?



The site isn't down as of right now. It was only for a few minutes and was announced on FA.

If you're still seeing the offline page, try clearing your cache/cookies, or try hitting F5


----------



## Trynith (Mar 7, 2022)

i must have the FA notifs disabled or something, haven't seen one in months. does look like a cache issue though so thanks. mustve hit that tiny window earlier.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 8, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> While you’re at it, could you put in a good word for less ambiguous date formatting?
> 
> 5 March 2022 (or March 5 2022) has only one reading. 3/5/2022 will read as May 3 to a whack of the userbase. (Myself included.)


Why would they announce maintenance two months in advance?


----------

